# Spartan 300



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

I have an opportunity to buy an older style Spartan 300 with electric foot switch and older style self feed for a good price.

I have never used 300 that old, but I've used newer style with an air switch.

What do you guys think of the machine?
How hard would it to install an air switch on it?


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

No clue how hard the swap would be, but if you are buying an used unit, why not look for a used air switch unit? The price cant be much more for a used one.


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

RedRubicon2004 said:


> No clue how hard the swap would be, but if you are buying an used unit, why not look for a used air switch unit? The price cant be much more for a used one.


I can get this unit for a really good price.


----------



## cbeck (Mar 7, 2012)

Buy it, install a pressure switch. If you have time, play with it. If not, take it to a small engine repair shop. If its really a good deal then, the engine shop bill could offset.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Air switch is a piece of cake. The switch has 2 wires on it, just interrupt the power with the switch. You can buy a new plate from Spartan or make your own. I've made my own once but the current one I have on my machine came from Spartan because the twist-lock receptacle failed on me. Buy the plate with the receptacle and a new air switch from Spartan. Buy the bulb/pedal from Draincables Direct. It really shouldn't take more than 30 minutes to do and should cost you less than $75.


I love my 300. If it's a good price, I'd say buy it.





Paul


----------



## BuckeyeBowhunte (May 4, 2011)

like rock steady said, switch is easy. 

Mine is close to 40 years old. I had the electric pedal and wanted the air pedal. 

I bought a pedal, new GFI cable, and i think i paid like $30 from the spartan rep for the air over switch.

Had to rewire/reroute things (spartan rep let me make a photocopy of the wiring diagram) and it took me far too long because i misread the diagram. 

You may have to drill out a new hole to either run the air hose or power cord into the box and silicone it shut ( i had to) but that's pretty simple. Glad i made the switch. Now when the water starts coming back towards me i don't have to panic


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I had that guy down to $300 because of the no cable and electric foot switch. I think it is worth buying.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I be all over that for 300 bucks. And on a side note I convert all my air switched Spartans to electric foot switch. I can not stand the air pedals.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> I be all over that for 300 bucks. And on a side note I convert all my air switched Spartans to electric foot switch. I can not stand the air pedals.


Air is the way for safety it's not just you using the snake. air sucks, the foot bleeds out but for insurance employees , etc. air is better $7.49 for the bulb.


----------

